# Tracking App



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you on the tracking group on FB? If not, you should be....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I use an Apple app called Tracking Dog, not sure if it's the same thing. But I really like it. Use it all the time when I track with my guy.


----------



## SpellboundGld (May 30, 2015)

Would you post a pic of what the app icon looks like? For some reason I can't find it. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wish there was a tracking app that showed buildings from arial perspective and maybe bodies of water, etc to map make with....


----------



## SpellboundGld (May 30, 2015)

I did end up finding the app and downloaded it. I used it last weekend but never could figure out how to make it show if the dog was on track or not. Also, I set it to vibrate at each corner and that never happened either? Guidance would be appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I use Tracking Dog (green square white outlined dog) but it has to me several issues- you can't run the track until you record another one (at least on my phone) so the one you want to run doesn't have to be dragged down into the screen.. and I don't know how to make it family friendly- the developer says you can use it for 6 family members' phones too buying the one but I can't find that anywhere. So Spellboundgld, try this- record your track then make a second track going the opposite way. Tell that one to record too. After you do both of them, you ought to be able to see the one you want to run on the screen 'my tracks'. If you use your finger to drag it down, you can see the second one you recorded but you won't be able to open it up or I cannot... 
Then you can go to the one that was first recorded and click 'run track' and it will make a line on top of your map showing how the dog ran it. 

On the settings go look and see if it kept sound/vibrate. I had to set mine probably 3-4 times before it stayed and worked more than randomly. 
The other piece I couldn't get to stay on was the 'don't go to sleep' mode. My friend's phone (that I used to record her dog's track) went to sleep on the track laying piece.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just found this old thread! Thanks for the information on the apps. I just checked on my iphone and how there are several different apps. Tracking-Dog, Tracking Book, and Dog Track. Amazing how many iphone apps there are these days.


----------

